# Spring Is Just Around The Corner!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]
*
We experience a massive melt up on the bite of late before hitting a rough patch in challenged conditions pre-front. Low water levels and torn up water have had our ears penned back the last couple of days. Dialing in on the fish quickly has been key and hitting them hard and fast. If you miss the mark it's been a struggle after that. Visit us on *YouTube*

*Wade Fishing Artificial*

Capt. Terry Spoonemore had one of those days the day after scouting and locating a swarm of solid Trout pushing into the near 30" mark. Terry pushed the logistics way up on me and I could tell he was zeroing in on a big day only to have it blow up in smoke on a wind direction change and gutting the location the fish were in. No problem, find more fish! Somedays there are no back up fish to be found and that's when it turns into "one of those days". Capt. James Cunningham managed to hit the water with Mark S. and guest next day in slightly improved conditions taking some solid Trout but still pretty tough sledding. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*Transitions*

I'm expecting a slight delay in transitions we typically hit in May. With cooler temperatures this Spring we'll be looking at a more "old school" set up on timing as fish transition from mud/grass to sand to deeper shell. We'll be keeping an eye on it. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Airboat Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady has been hitting the fish hard and working with the team to produce solid numbers for guests. We had a mechanical issue on Thursday with longtime guests and we even managed to run a repair boat down to replace a suspected weak link on the water. To no avail, it proved to be another issue which Landon at American Airboats quickly troublshot over the phone. Faron Floyd and the gals in the front office hot shot the part to me and sure enough we never skipped a beat. That's why American Airboats is the number one airboat manufacturer in the Nation, excellent design, construction, and performance with the best service you could hope for. Follow us on *Instagram*

*Flounder Gigging*

Matt C. and guest had a big time sticking some Flounder the night before the latest cold front. A two boat forray into gigging as the front approached last night did turn out well with only a few fish taken on each boat. With big weather looming and struggling conditions pre-front, sometimes it's best to retreat and fight another day. Get the power or our top mid-coast lodge at your fingertips with our *Lodge App*

*Masters of Multiple Approaches*

We hope you and yours had a wonderful Easter Holiday. As your planning your next outing, we'd like to mention that regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Wade fishing artificial lures is in Primetime along with Airboat fishing the back lakes at present. Transitions are ahead, come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: C


----------

